# Google maps und Höhenprofil



## chevy (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nach ein bisschen lesen und probieren endlich geschafft, meine gps Daten in google maps anzuzeigen.
Es geht um folgendes, ich habe einen Radcomputer, der die GPS Daten und die Höhenmeter aufzeichnet.
Diese Tour wird dann in google maps angezeigt. (auf einer Homepage)
Jetzt habe ich gesehen (z.B. hier: http://www.media-tours.de/popup/googlemap_tour.php?tour_id=1) das man auch das Höhenprofil unterhalb anzeigen kann.
Wenn man das Höhenprofil entlang fährt wird das mittels eines Kreuzes auf der Map dargestellt. Jetzt frage ich mich wie die das gemacht haben?
Meine Suche in Google und in der Google maps dokumentation haben mir leider nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.
Ich hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden.

mfg
chevy


----------



## matdacat (8. Mai 2008)

Schau Dir doch den Quelltext der Seite an! Es handelt sich nicht um spezielle Google Maps-Funktionen. Du musst Dir lediglich JavaScript-Arrays anlegen, die einen Höhenpunkt aus dem Diagramm auf einen Punkt der Karte mappen und dann die Karte um diesen Punkt zentrieren.


----------



## chevy (8. Mai 2008)

Dann werd ich mir das nochmals überlegen, ob es das Wert ist.
Klingt nach ziemlich viel Aufwand, die ganzen Höhen vom Profil auf die Map zu legen.
Danke


----------

